

Adding watermarks, credits, badges and text overlays to images - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/adding_watermarks_credits_badges_and_text_overlays_to_images

======
nadavs
This post describes how to easily add watermarks and textual credits to your
own images by using Cloudinary's new Image overlay feature. This same method
can be used to embed custom badges and medals to your users’ profile pictures,
merge arbitrary text to your website’s selected images, and much more.

